# Black Diamond Rhom



## jonnyblue (Mar 28, 2015)

had him around a year he 8 to 9 inches i hope he is a black diamond rhom, hes aggressive chases dog and my finger.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

S rhombeus for sure

Nice fish


----------



## jonnyblue (Mar 28, 2015)

cheers for the reply im no expert and know a lot on here who will be lol thanks for the id.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

amazing looking fish. I wish I had mine still. I really do. these fish to me are still the coolest fish in the hobby. just a mysterious species. 
great fish to own. those eyes are amazing


----------

